# Mail : répondre en conservant la pièce jointe incluse ?



## labernee (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Une grande énigme que je n'ai jamais résolu dans l'application mail.app, c'est comment répondre à un mail reçu avec des pièces jointes, en conservant les pièces jointes dans le message de réponse.
En fait, chaque fois que je clique sur répondre, le message se créé vierge et sans les pièces jointes d'origine incluse.
J'ai fouillé dans les options, sans succès.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire, et merci également pour votre aide.


Bernard


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais trouvé non plus.
Si je veux renvoyer la piece jointe, je procède de 2 façons différentes (selon mon humeur ) 

réexpédier, puis je complète les noms
répondre (ou répondre à tous) et je vais rechercher les PJ (grace à Witch je passe d'une feêtre de Mail à une autre fenêtre par l'appui sur les touches cmd alt tab, ce qui me permet d'être rapide).


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Et comme dans ce fil il est question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## labernee (7 Juillet 2011)

Merci Sly4 pour ta confirmation, effectivement je procède comme toi, je réexpédie, mais c'est pas terrible, surtout au boulot où je traite énormément de mails avec quasi-toujours des pièces jointes, ce serait cool un petit add-on pour mail qui ajoute cette fonctionnalité ( pas un gadget pour les pros )

En tout cas merci pour ta réponse !!

Bernard


----------

